

Intel demos MeeGo/Android dual boot and dual core tablet - techvibe
http://www.mobilesider.com/topic/intel-demos-meego-android-dual-boot-and-dual-core

======
JunkDNA
While this is cool from a techie perspective, I can't imagine mass market
appeal for a dual booting tablet. Most average users have trouble with one
operating system, let alone two. One of the great things about all the recent
innovation in the mobile space is that it has provided the best opportunity in
decades to tame the thicket of complexity that has developed around computers
average people use every day.

